# N.T Wright on NPP (mp3)



## shackleton (Jun 20, 2008)

Very Interesting hearing it from his perspective. 

Monergism :: Durham New Testament Seminar

Here are some others, 

Monergism :: N.T. Wright


----------



## AV1611 (Jun 20, 2008)

There are loads here: N.T. Wright Page


----------



## tellville (Jun 20, 2008)

shackleton said:


> Very Interesting hearing it from his perspective.



I am curious at what you found interesting?


----------

